# The perfect smoke



## roksmith (Jun 13, 2006)

Finally after a couple of months of "practice", I can say I have now been witness to "Perfect Smoke".

As some of you know, when I first started in this forum, I was in the process of building a wood fired smoker.(see pics from previous posts).
A couple of months ago, my work was complete and since then I have been firing up the old boy every chance I get.

Two weekends ago, I cooked for the First Annual Ireland Ohio Smoked Meat Jubilee. A small get together of 75 or so. The food was to be ready at about 2pm, so the smoker "Brutus" was fired up at about 9pm. The Pork Butts and the brisket were going to need an overnight, so the butts went in about midnight and the briskets soon after.

A buddy and I were manning the smoker overnight. About 2:30am, we decided that everything was running smooth enough to take a little nap.
Setting the alarm for 4:30, we both got a little shut-eye.

The alarm rudely awakened me right at 4:30 as I requested..I put on my shoes and a light jacket and headed outside to check on the smoker.

When I first stepped outside, I almost freaked!! From a distance of about 50 yards, it looked like the smoker had gone out. Even on a crisp morning, I could see absolutely nothing coming from the stacks!!

We had a light tree pointed at Brutus and as I got close enough to see the temperature gauges, I could see that they were pegged right on 220 degrees. I opened the firebox and saw the most beautiful red glowing embers filled the entire box. What I was looking at was not a smoker that had gone out, but a smoker cooking with the absolute perfect heat source.
When I shined a flashlight right at the top of the stack, I could see just the smallest wisp of color to the smoke, but it was almost perfectly clear.

I could only sit there and look at it for quite some time.
I've seen clear smoke come out of my old offset smoker several times when cooking with lump, but never when cooking with straight wood.

Anyways, to make a long story short(er), the Festival was a huge success, later that morning, I added 6 slabs of ribs, 10 chickens, a couple dozen ABTs and two meatloaves...all were very well received...nothong was left-over (always the sign of a good smoke).

Just thought I would share that with all of you...that the "thin blue smoke" is not only legend, but can be obtained no matter what the heat source and is absolutely the key to top notch Q!!

-Rock-


----------



## Dutch (Jun 13, 2006)

Way to go Rock!! Looks like you have found the "Smoker's Nirvana". Man that is a lot a meat-and it sounds like a great time was had by all. BTW any pix's of the food and or the event??


----------



## roksmith (Jun 14, 2006)

Absolutely Dutch!! Here they are


----------



## roksmith (Jun 14, 2006)

more pics


----------



## Dutch (Jun 14, 2006)

Great pixs, Rock-I guess smokingjake is a bit bashful-hiding behind the music stand. :P
The spread and the chickens look great.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Jun 14, 2006)

Rock,
     Great pictures and it appears that a good time was had by all indeed! Good food, a little music and lots of friends make for a really good time don't they?


----------



## roksmith (Jun 14, 2006)

A good time was had by all..good enough that we are already planning another this fall.
I have pictures where SmokingJake is not hiding quite so well, but it's up to him to post those...don't want to break anybody's monitor  :D


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 14, 2006)

Rock that looks like a lot of fun. 8) Thanks for posting those pictures. Maybe we could hear a sound bite of the band?


----------



## brianj517 (Jun 14, 2006)

Those'r some awsome lookin' vittles there, Rock. I believe I'm gonna shoot ol' Dutch a note to nominate you for induction into the OTBS.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## roksmith (Jun 14, 2006)

I appreciate that Brian...I saw that I am now a proud member of the Order..I didn't get the official number..but judging from the previous posts, I'm assuming #24?

Bob..Funny you should mention the band..I may just be able to post a small sound clip or two from them in a few days.
Not sure this is the right venue, but I can surely post something in my personal space and send ya a link.

-Rock-


----------



## bob-bqn (Jun 15, 2006)

Great.  8)


----------



## Dutch (Jun 15, 2006)

Rock-check your Personal Messages.


----------



## cheech (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow those are great pictures.


Hope you don't mind I am going to use those as motivation for smoking some more chicken myself.  Not that there is a need for much motivation but these are great pictures


----------

